

Q: Why did Wesabe shut down, while Mint did so well? A: by Jason Putorti - jedan
http://www.quora.com/Why-did-Wesabe-shut-down-while-Mint-did-so-well

======
holychiz
Jason,

wow, intentionally not designed for the security-conscious crowd. That's a
beautiful move.

oh, now please get that "cash transactions" feature to work properly please.
if you need help with that, let me know. thanks.

